# PHP Entwicklungsumgebung



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin hier zwar mit PHP nicht ganz richtig, hoffe aber jemand kann mir einen Ratschlag geben.
Habe bisher nur Java Applikationen mit Eclipse entwickelt und war mit Eclipse sehr zufrieden.
Muss jetzt ein paar Sachen mit PHP machen und suche eine Entwicklungsumgebung.
Ich bin grad am aussuchen und habe folgende Möglichkeiten entdeckt:

```
Zend studio für Eclipse
Zend Studio
Eclipse PHP Plugin
```
Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen, bzw. noch Alternativen nennen.

Danke


----------



## Creativ (12. Mrz 2008)

Also ich benutze das Zend Studio und bin damit komplett zufrieden  
Vor allem da ich damit direkt auf dem Server arbeiten kann.


----------



## RoNa (12. Mrz 2008)

Ich arbeite mit EclipsePHP und es ist OK. Nur bis jetzt habe ich nicht gedubugt. Habe auch keine Ahnung, ob's überhaupt geht.

Robert


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2008)

Maguma OpenStudio


----------



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

Ja erst mal vielen Dank. 
Schaue mir die Sachen mal genauer an.


----------



## FenchelT (12. Mrz 2008)

Ich finde Komodo sehr gut, kostet allerdings ein paar €uronen

oder Weaverslave

Gruesse


----------

